# The Frog Chronicles



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So, since I brag about him constantly...I figured I would take a few moments and show off his progress. We still have a ways to go but we are slowly inching our way to the goal. 

I got Froggy almost exactly 2 months ago. He is a 10 year old TB that was heavily (yet unsuccessfully) raced for the last 4 years of his career. Between the auction and the Amish, he ended up at a dealers where I picked him up for a song and a dance. 

He was underweight and had some boo boos from being the low man. He never was lame (and hasn't been in his time with me) and hasn't gotten sick. Our worst time so far was getting lost on a trail ride and ending up 6+ miles from home. It set back his weight gain and I feel badly about it but...it is what it is! 

The first pics are of when he got here and the last pics were taken a few days ago. I think he has come a long way. He certainly acts 'healthier'...*eye roll* 

















































































More pics to follow!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Showing Improvement!








Where did your ribs go? Oh they are *under* the fat now!








Not in front of the camera Mom!








A picture just for my buddy SpeedRacer! ****!








Filthy horse








He may never look like a QH...but I may be able to pass him off as appendix some day!








ZOMG! He has a neck!








Oh Hai!








Love this picture! He was almost asleep...with the breeze in his mane. What a happy boy!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww he looks cute <3


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks! Hes a goof but hes my boy!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin' good.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

he looks great 
congrats on him


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What is his career going to be? Dressage? Showing? Jumping? Lawn mower?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Of all things, I will be asking a OTTB to be a Trail horse...*laugh* We should be doing our first Judged Trail ride on May 13th. He is quite the happy hacker.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats good  I quiet like the look of him! Good luck with him ;D


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again! He is my little buddy!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Frog Man! He looks quite pleased in his pink get up. SR would be thrilled. :twisted: He looks lovely.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I can't wait til she sees that picture! She is going to need smrobs vomit emoticon!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is such a cutie! definantly can see improvement.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you ever figure out where "Frog Eyes" came from? I can't remember if you said.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Naw. He is such a cutie! Good luck with him and he is looking a tonne better.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love his face, he looks like he is doing well with you  I like the "oh hai" picture hehe


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Love Frogman!

I am glad I am not the only one suffering through mud season.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh yes...the mud. Lake Cow Patty. Someone suggested that I gave him a great name since he is always in water and mud. *laugh* 

His Jockey Club name is actually Frog Eyes. He was named after an old school race horse from the 20's. When I contacted his breeder to let him know that he was safe, he said "Oh thank heaven, Froggy is okay!" At that time I had been kicking around the name Gambler. He suggested I called him in from the field with the name Froggy and see if he would come. He came running so Froggy is now his name!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I see definite improvement! He looks great! Love the name Froggy!! lOL


----------



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

filling out good


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

so corinowalk, i must have missed the story. how did you come about owning him? I looked him up on equibase, he was raced ALOT.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I actually know most of his back story and am just missing the in between stuff. 

Froggy was born in Colorado and raised by his breeder/owner. He was raced (mostly unsuccessfully) until 2009. 53 starts, 5 firsts, 5 seconds, 9 thirds


In March of 2007, a huge tornado hit the town where his owner/breeder lived. He and the race stock were moved to the track. From what the news stories say, they basically lived in RV's and raced their horses to survive. 






Holly tornado: total destruction - The Denver Post

His last race was 8/9/2009 where he finished 7th as an 8 year old. He just never really had it. From talking briefly with his breeder through email, I know that he retired sound and from there.....

it gets a little hazy....

We know that somewhere between 8/9/2009 and 10/9/2010 he ended up in Pennsylvania with the Amish as a riding horse. In October, he was 'traded in' on a Belgium team for a whopping $50 off the purchase price. He was thin and beat up from the other horses. He is a chronic low man. 

The dealers wife kept him because she said he was too ugly to sell. They fed him up and once he was at weight, they rode him. He did trails excellent so they decided to sell him to a private seller instead of running him back through the auction. I saw him on craigslist when I was looking for a short, gaited, dead head horse that was as wide as barn and as slow as the kind of horse you put quarters in. Whoopsie! Froggy is 15.2 (a monster for me), he has the biggest, worst trot ever. While he is a very pliable horse, he is far from dead headed. If you want him to go, he is going to go. Oh...and I've now been through several saddles to fit his narrow frame....

I have a good friend that believes that we were meant to be. I am coming around to that. I never thought I would have another horse of my very own. When Froggy came along, I overlooked things that I normally wouldn't and bought him on pure faith. I found a lovely barn that is so dirt cheap, I wont even tell anyone what I pay. We are a good team. 

/novel. 

Thanks for letting me tell his story. Both of us could have made turns off the path and ended up somewhere completely different...instead we ended up together. 

I don't think I posted this picture before but this is him with my husband and daughter. I am not sure why but it kinda chokes me up calling him a 'family horse'.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww what a story he has!!! So glad he ended up with someone that loves and cares about him so dearly! That pic is adorable!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are some updated Froggy pictures for his fans. The mud is actually building muscle...heaven knows it isn't because I have been riding much! 

I took him for a few walks to the couple places it isn't muddy so that we could lunge a bit. My back is boogered up so no riding for now. 

Ohhh Maaa'....I am just soo sleepy...you sure you want to work???








Neener Neener Cows! I get to go graze!








Iz Inda tall grass!








I am not speaking to you. You wont let me graze. Keep saying "Trot"








I said NO!








Makin' me work...veins stickin out n' stuff. 








Callin for my Cows








Biiiig Trot!








Look at me! I am still racin'!








Woman, it is time to GRAZE!!! (in the field he will share in just a few more days!)









His neck is just awful. Mostly because he has it in the air at all times of movement. He is a character though!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lookin GOOOOOOD!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Awww! Frogger is looking great!!!! 

How dare you torture him with so much pink!!! Lol.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Cori, he is lovely and looking great! So pleased you found each other! Now let him graze a minute


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh. Isn't he looking fancy? Can he haz tall grass now? Haha.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

lol awwww he is so cute. Love him, Cori.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Frog Man! So cute!

He is great.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

He looks great!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

You are doing such a great job with him, he looks SO good.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

New updated pictures with the new saddle and apparently, the new Frog man! He has been out on 24/7 THICK grass for about 3 weeks now. It is making a huge difference. He is down to being grained once a day now and will keep that once a day feeding until winter hits. So, here is the Frog! (PS, forgive the exposure issues. It was 9pm...lol)


My boy looks smexy in black tack!








Look at that booty! 









Saddle fits!!








I am unimpressed with your working me after dark. Don't you have children to tend to?









Not sweating. Just that shiny that he looks like he is wet.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*WOW! *

What a complete transformation, he looks... incredible! :shock:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you! It took some time and we still aren't done. His topline is a mess but other than that, I am 100% satisfied with his weight right now.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

He is gorgeous, the work you've put into him really shows.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agreed. His weight looks perfect. A little muscle on the topline would be good; but that will come in time.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

he's so shiney! It's amazing looking at the pictures form the first post to now, great job!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You have done a wonderful job with him, he is looking amazing!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! For a while there, I didn't think I was ever going to get to see him round!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy Crap Cori he looks GORGEOUS!!!! 

*sigh* I love bays too!


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

cute


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the work/feeding up/training you did with him. I'll be picking him up Sunday to add to my herd, ok? 

j/k!! (I wish!)


----------

